# Expat in Auckland going home for Christmas



## pieterhuisman (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm originally from Holland and I'm heading home for Christmas this December and most of January. Does anyone know of a way to 'sub-rent' my apartment in Auckland (Parnell, 2km away from the CBD) directly to expats wanting to come over to Auckland? I don't want to do it via Trademe.co.nz or real estate agents, rather find someone that is in the same boat, but coming over and looking for something temporarily.

Thanks for your help,

Pieter H.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

pieterhuisman said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm originally from Holland and I'm heading home for Christmas this December and most of January. Does anyone know of a way to 'sub-rent' my apartment in Auckland (Parnell, 2km away from the CBD) directly to expats wanting to come over to Auckland? I don't want to do it via Trademe.co.nz or real estate agents, rather find someone that is in the same boat, but coming over and looking for something temporarily.
> 
> ...


You can't advertise in this section, but you can here: New Zealand Classifieds - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad

Good luck!


----------

